# American Psycho - Beauty Regime



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Afternoon guys and gals.

Was watching this the other night (awesome film for those that haven't seen it) and as part of the main characters (Patrick Bateman) routine he had a massive beauty regime and got me thinking.

1. Does anyone do this?

2. Does it work?

I know it's a film that is based around the theme of male vanity so should be taken lightly but does it make a difference?

I was thinking about doing the whole face scrub followed by facemask thing to see as my skin is quite porey and I do get a fair few blackheads which figured this would help with.

So, anyone do this sort of regime?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd tell you but I have to return some videotapes...


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Not seen the film.. but i use cleanser, toner and night cream before bed..

Exfoliating face scrub a few times a week and a face mask once a week.. If you have large pores then a regime will def help that


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So is he a serial killer or is it in his head ??


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

This is one film that I've always said I'll watch it and never actually done it.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't go quite to the extent he does,I use a facewash daily and a scrub a couple of times a week.I get blackheads on my beak so use a blackhead stip once a week.And moisturise daily.Tbh it isn't about vanity for me(although I like to look good) I have combination skin eg dry skin on cheeks and chin but oily nose and forehead so I need to take a bit more care of it.

Did anyone watch the Patty Winters show this morning?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MF88 said:


> This is one film that I've always said I'll watch it and never actually done it.


Im gonna download it now and watch it again. Do the same mate lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

MF88 said:


> This is one film that I've always said I'll watch it and never actually done it.


The book is much better than the film IMO.One of my favourite books.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just finished watching the film ! Will give the book a go


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this film, bale is such an intense dude. He plays a nutter so well.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I do not have a beauty regime, that is why I am now a BOBFOC


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Somewhat influenced me take care of myself skin wise.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i have a similar routine ... helps me keep my tan good , how do you think i got my name


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

No routine here. Rarely cleanse my face with anything other than water, don't shave often and my skin is good. No spots, not weathered looking, and even in tone, and for 33 years old I think it's quite okay.

I think diet and lifestyle effect this a lot, as many young guys and girls who drink regularly and have crap diets look weathered and blemished(the guys can call it character but the girls can look completely different without their makeup).


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I lift heavy ass weights, face cream isn't on my agenda bro.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

RocoElBurn said:


> No routine here. Rarely cleanse my face with anything other than water, don't shave often and my skin is good. No spots, not weathered looking, and even in tone, and for 33 years old I think it's quite okay.
> 
> I think diet and lifestyle effect this a lot, as many young guys and girls who drink regularly and have crap diets look weathered and blemished(the guys can call it character but the girls can look completely different without their makeup).


I agree here. All these creams are bs it's mostly down to a good diet.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

tbf if you did all tghat he does your skin would be screwed


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Just watched this film again, and it's made me think about the face scrubs and lotions. The most I get is Nivea Face Balm, but to be honest, I have black heads on my nose and quite porous cheeks.

Are there any brands that people would recommend for face scrubs/blackhead removal that doesn't require a 20 minute routine every day?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Amazing film, that is all :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Bale proves he really is a special actor in this masterpiece.

Really is a crazy movie!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Just watched this film again, and it's made me think about the face scrubs and lotions. The most I get is Nivea Face Balm, but to be honest, I have black heads on my nose and quite porous cheeks.
> 
> Are there any brands that people would recommend for face scrubs/blackhead removal that doesn't require a 20 minute routine every day?


Not really all blackhead scrubs don't really do a great deal and scrubbing to much does the opposite to your face, just steam your face for 10 minutes once a week and wash.

Also avoid touching your face/nose as grease and general dirt from hands is one of the worst things for your face.


----------

